# Irony At it's Best Definition



## fmdog44 (Dec 5, 2020)

Science in several countries spend billions to to hire the best minds to using the best technology and materials and research, test and plan for missions to outer space to land somewhere and bring back............................ a bucket full of rocks!


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 6, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Science in several countries spend billions to to hire the best minds to using the best technology and materials and research, test and plan for missions to outer space to land somewhere and bring back............................ a bucket full of rocks!


I wanted a tee shirt.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 6, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I wanted a tee shirt.


Or at the very least, a refrigerator magnet...


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

Too funny.


----------



## rgp (Dec 8, 2020)

I'll take a shot glass.......


----------

